# Fs: ...........



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

.........................................


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump........


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated with a new pic. PM me with an offer it's taking up space.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

If I had the space I'd be knocking down your door for this tank. Lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump............


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow amazing price for a beauty tank! would you be interested in a trade?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> wow amazing price for a beauty tank! would you be interested in a trade?


Depends. What do you have?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

pm has been sent


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there, do you sell the glass tops by themselves?
thanks


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Fabian Aedo said:


> Hello there, do you sell the glass tops by themselves?
> thanks


.sorry,no.


----------

